# 2013 January fishing comp: WINNERS ANNOUNCED



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

Welcome everyone to the first of this year's monthly comps - it's summer, and a lot of people are holidaying right around the country - January is a great month in which to be a kayak fisher in Australia. Can last year's winner Float make it back to back wins? Can someone take the title from South Australia who have owned it for the past three years? Will we see another marlin entry? The anticipation is killing me.

*The January 2013 comp will run from this Saturday January 5th until Sunday January 20th* 

Please post all entries in this thread.

Prizes will be awarded to the top three at year's end. Additionally, one random prize (supplied by AKFF) will be drawn from all entrants each month.

Full entry details, dates for each month, and competition rules (including scoring benchmarks) can be found here:
http://www.akff.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=24&t=59000

Please include the following details when entering:

Name of Angler:
Date Caught:
State and Location Fish Caught In:
Type and Size/Weight of Fish:
Tackle/Line/Lure Used (optional):
Conditions (optional):
Other Comments (optional):

Please include a photo of your catch against a ruler, brag mat, or similar. I can't score your fish without an accurate length measurement

Any questions, please contact Squidder via PM.

Good luck all, and let the games begin


----------



## paulb (Nov 12, 2006)

Let me be the first for the year 

Name of Angler: Paulb
Date Caught: 6th Jan 2013
State and Location Fish Caught In: NSW, Sydney
Type and Size/Weight of Fish: Kingfish 87cm
Tackle/Line/Lure Used: live yakka, 30lb braid, 36lb leader
Conditions (optional): very nice
Other Comments (optional): very fat


----------



## carnster (May 27, 2008)

Well here is a start. Hopefully i can upgrade.

Name of Angler: Carnster
Date Caught: 5/01/01
State and Location Fish Caught In: Gold Coast
Type and Size/Weight of Fish: Amberjack 57cm
Tackle/Line/Lure Used (optional): 30lb braid/30lb flouro trace
Conditions (optional): bit of swell 
Other Comments (optional):Live yakka which would have earned more points than the Ambo. LOL.
Great eating!


----------



## cheaterparts (Jul 3, 2010)

Name of Angler: Cheaterparts
Date Caught: 5 - 1 - 13
State and Location Fish Caught In: Vic - Reef Iland area of Coronet Bay , Westernport
Type and Size/Weight of Fish: King George Whiting 39.5 cm
Tackle/Line/Lure Used (optional): bait fished on cheap Ebay gear
Conditions (optional): bumpy
Other Comments (optional): with a couple of weeks to go in this months comp I hope to upgrade this fish but I'm on th Board 
here we go again


----------



## premium (Nov 23, 2011)

First time giving this comp a go - hopefully I'll be able to get one every month!

Name of Angler: Premium
Date Caught: 06/01/13
State and Location Fish Caught In: NSW, JB
Type and Size/Weight of Fish: Sand Flathead - 54cm
Tackle/Line/Lure Used (optional): sienna 2500, 10lb braid/leader.
Other Comments (optional): As with everyone else, hope to upgrade this by the end of the month.


----------



## carnster (May 27, 2008)

Upgrade:
Name of Angler:Carnster
Date Caught:10 jan
State and Location Fish Caught In:Qld gold coast 
Type and Size/Weight of Fish: Spanish mackeral 112cm
Tackle/Line/Lure Used (optional): 30lb braid and pillie rig
Conditions (optional):good early
Other Comments (optional):Was really quiet. One hit and one fish, gotta love that.


----------



## MrX (Feb 7, 2008)

Name of Angler: MrX
Date Caught: 120113
State and Location Fish Caught In: NSW, Sydney Northside
Type and Size/Weight of Fish: Bonito, 64cm (HoF No2 contender)
Tackle/Line/Lure Used (optional): Live yakka, manual mode (paddle powered)
Conditions (optional): Perfect
Other Comments (optional): Ugliest fight of all time (with multiple lines out and broken mirage drive)


----------



## kanganoe (Apr 30, 2008)

Name Kanganoe
Date15/ 1/ 2013 Location Western River Kangaroo Island
Species Southern Bluefin Tuna
Length 93 CM
Weight 11 KG
Tackle 50lb braid and leader halco laser pro
Conditions very good.
Comment Yeah!


----------



## Junglefisher (Jun 2, 2008)

Nope, missus has gone away to work, I'm not going to get out fishing.


----------



## carnster (May 27, 2008)

Slight Upgrade:
Name of Angler:Carnster
Date Caught:17 jan
State and Location Fish Caught In:Qld gold coast 
Type and Size/Weight of Fish: Spotty mackeral 96cm
Tackle/Line/Lure Used (optional): 30lb braid and pillie rig
Conditions (optional): gr8
Other Comments (optional): Fun times with Ant and the boys


----------



## killer (Dec 22, 2010)

Name of Angler: Killer 
Date Caught: 19/01/2013. 
State & location fish caught in : SEQ Pumicestone Passage. 
Type & Size of Fish : Mangrove Jack, 45cm. 
Tackle/line/lure Used: Shimano Calcutta TE bait caster, Abu Garcia Crossfire XT Rod, 50lb finns braid, 16lb FC Rock Leader, 120 Halco lazer pro Lure. 
Conditions: Fine & Hot.


----------



## carnster (May 27, 2008)

Another Slight Upgrade:
Name of Angler:Carnster
Date Caught:20 jan
State and Location Fish Caught In:Qld gold coast 
Type and Size/Weight of Fish: Spotty mackeral 105cm
Tackle/Line/Lure Used (optional): 30lb braid and pillie rig
Conditions (optional): glassy
Other Comments (optional): Fun times with Ant and the lads.


----------



## Guest (Jan 20, 2013)

Name of Angler: Nad97
Date Caught: 20 Jan
State and Location Fish Caught In:Qld , off palmy
Type and Size/Weight of Fish: Snapper 37cm
Tackle/Line/Lure Used (optional)illy on a jig
Conditions (optional): perfect
Other Comments (optional):


----------



## robsea (Apr 7, 2010)

Name of Angler: robsea
DAte Caught: Sunday 20 January
State and Location: NSW Burrill Lake
Type and size of fish: Dusky flathead- 81cm. More like 82 but 81 is certain.
Tackle: 4lb PowerPro braid, 8lb Vanish Flurocarbon leader, 2-4kg rod, Shimano Ci4 1000 reel, Berkley Powerbait natural shad. 
Conditions: Light NE breeze, 7:20pm


----------



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

Tremendous to see some quality entries in the first month of the 2013 comp. It looks like Carnster is not just 'the king', he's also the king of January upgrade :lol:

Any fish caught from a kayak between the 5th and 20th of Jan (with accompanying photo on measuring device) is eligible. So why not enter your catch, for a chance to win a random prize, along with bucketloads of hero worship from your fellow AKFFers 8)


----------



## Float (Mar 8, 2009)

Name of Angler: Float
Date Caught: 10/1/2013
State and Location Fish Caught In: SA Elliston
Type and Size/Weight of Fish: Flathead 50.5 Cm
Tackle/Line/Lure Used: Whiting rig and cockle
Conditions (optional): fine and hot
Other Comments (optional): Caught some higher scoring bait :lol: but decided to go the flathead


----------



## brolans (Aug 9, 2012)

Name of Angler:Brolans
Date Caught:17 jan
State and Location Fish Caught In:Gold coast
Type and Size/Weight of Fish: 70cm Spotty Mackerel
Tackle/Line/Lure Used (optional): 50lb braid, Shimano TLD5, Custom 8kg o/h rod
Conditions (optional):excellent
Other Comments (optional):midday spot, 1st on the trolling rig and second ever from the yak =)


----------



## Guest (Jan 22, 2013)

Brolans I think thats a school mackeral but well done for getting one in the middle of the day. Spottys have alot more spots that are smaller in diameter.


----------



## carnster (May 27, 2008)

Nice one Brodie, i would call it for a spotty from what i can see in the pic.


----------



## solatree (May 30, 2008)

Name of Angler: solatree
Date Caught: 15/1/2013
State and Location Fish Caught In: SA North Coast KI
Type and Size/Weight of Fish: Slimy (Blue) Mackerel 45 Cm
Tackle/Line/Lure Used: 8-15kg Crystal Blue, Okuma Eclipiz 90ec bait runner, 30lb mono and pilchard on a 9/0 hook !
Conditions (optional): perfect for catching Tuna - but I didn't
Other Comments (optional): Tuna bycatch !  viewtopic.php?f=17&t=59381


Float said:


> Caught some higher scoring bait but decided to go the flathead


 I got a 61cm snapper but decided to go with the higher scoring bait ;-)


----------



## scoman (Oct 4, 2010)

Ok may as well enter my quality moses perch ;-)

Name of Angler: Scoman
Date Caught: 17/1/2013
State and Location Fish Caught In: Qld - Wellington Point
Type and Size/Weight of Fish: Moses Perch 26.5cm
Tackle/Line/Lure Used (optional): Bait - Gourmet Prawn
Conditions (optional): Perfect
Other Comments (optional): Im awesome


----------



## scoman (Oct 4, 2010)

cjbfisher said:


> scoman said:
> 
> 
> > Other Comments (optional): Im awesome
> ...


Most


----------



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

scoman said:


> cjbfisher said:
> 
> 
> > scoman said:
> ...


 :lol:

Last call for entries please folks, scoring up tomorrow.


----------



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

Thanks to everyone who entered in January, its great to kick the year off with a good number of punters  Lots of quality fish submitted this month, they were topped by Robsea's excellent Burril dusky, closely followed by Carnster's big spotty mack and MrX's bonito.

Full scores for the month were as follows:

*Position	Angler	Score*
1	Robsea	137
2	Carnster	131
3	MrX	131
4	Solatree	129
5	Bertros	113
6	Paul B	113
7	Killer	107
8	Cheaterparts	104
9	Float	101
10	Kanganoe	98
11	Premium	90
12	Scoman	88
13	Brolans	88
14	Nad97	74

We have gone prize mad here at AKFF, and not one but two lucky random prizewinners score a goody from the bulging sack in Jan......and it's congratulations to *Robsea* and *Brolans*. Send me a PM and I'll sort you out, and will also send you a random prize :lol:

*Feb comp starts this coming Saturday Feb 2nd, and runs until Sunday Feb 10th. *

Post entries for the Feb comp here:
http://www.akff.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=24&t=59473


----------

